# How long do side effects last?



## Guest (Oct 2, 2002)

I started taking 5 mg of Paxil 3 days ago. It is an extrememly low dosage because I don't tolerate meds very well. The first day or 2 I felt fine, but yesterday and today I have been a bit nasueated at times and very tired. How long will this last?


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

I started Paxil a week ago. i still feel a little yucky. But getting better


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

Personally I was on Paxil last year and did not like it as much as Serzone which I am on now and was on two years ago. My doctor a DO has balanced menicely so far with Serzone twice a day and Xanax (low dose) with it. I still have my moments but my godson whom I live with now says he can see a big difference in my mood over the past 4 weeks or so since i have started the Serzone and xanax. I stil worry but not as uptight as i was and now even being able to sit infront of the TV and just relax and watch a TVprogram where as before no matter what I did and no matter where I went i was Mr. Antsy Pantsy my mind would just not sit still for one second without worrying about something andthen going on from there to panic attacks. Now not having med insurance I have to worry abougt coming up with the $170 for my meds thismonth.Oh, wil figure somewayto get it. My car was just repo'd and no job; gosh what more can happen to me at this point. I am even so supersticious at this point I am afraid that if I think it or write it well it just may happen to me. I do have to go back to my DO for a follow up but not til I can afford it.Mark


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

I have taken serzone for the past year or so and it has helped me tremendously. Most people take some at night and then another dose during the day. Unfortunately, I can't take it during the day because of GI problems. In fact, every time they have tried to go over 100 mg, I get really sick. At this low level, I need ativan daily and still have anxiety.The paxil was started because it and serzone influence seratonin down 2 seperate pathways (so says my Dr). Hopefully, the paxil will help me where the serzone can not. I would love to get to the point of not needing the ativan, or at least make it through the day without being anxious. It is so frustrating!


----------



## sophiekimmel (May 12, 2002)

I started paxil two weeks ago and am totally side effects and symptoms free now!


----------



## 3fans8 (May 3, 2002)

I'm on my 3rd week and feeling better, I think my doc needs to up the dose again will find out tues, but give it time you will feel better it was my 14th day when I started to feel better. It will get better if paxil will work for you. Good Luck Plus take it at night


----------

